# Bei welchem Wetter zockt ihr am liebsten?



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Also als es hier gerade anfing zu Regnen und leicht zu stürmen kam mir der Thread hier in den Sinn^^ (habe im Forum gesucht und keinen derartigen gefunden, falls es doch einen geben sollte sry)
Bei welchem Wetter zockt ihr eigentlich am liebsten? Wie oben angedeutet spiele ich am liebsten wenn es regnet oder gar stürmt. Nur bei Gewitter bin ich etwas vorsichtig. Ich weiß nicht wieso es mir da mehr spaß macht vielleicht weil es dann nicht so unangenehm heiß ist oder mein gewissen ruhiger ist dass ich spiele anstatt rauszugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also schreibt doch mal bei welchem Wetter oder welcher Tageszeit ihr am liebsten zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2010)

Bei tosendem Gewitter und Sturm.


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei tosendem Gewitter und Sturm.



Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde da zocken aber hab da irgendwie Angst um meinen Rechner Oo


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei tosendem Gewitter und Sturm.



am besten mit einem guten Horror spiel Abends, im Dunklen.


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Ich würde da zocken aber hab da irgendwie Angst um meinen Rechner Oo



Überspannungsschutzsteckdosenleisten (was für ein Wort) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Überspannungsschutzsteckdosenleisten (was für ein Wort)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind die Steckdosen so geschützt oder muss es die Steckerleiste auch sein?^^ Kenn mich da leider kaum aus


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2010)

Meines wissen kann auch gutes Pc Netzeil wunder bewirken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Meines wissen kann auch gutes Pc Netzeil wunder bewirken...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut, dann vertrau ich mal meinem Nitrox


----------



## Dweencore (14. Juli 2010)

Im Winter , bei Kerzenschein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Gut, dann vertrau ich mal meinem Nitrox



bin mir aber net sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> bin mir aber net sicher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil hier ist gerade echt Rambazamba noch nie so einen gelben Himmel gesehn *-* aber naja wird schon schief gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rovdyr (14. Juli 2010)

definitiv bei schlechtem Wetter.


----------



## Breakyou (14. Juli 2010)

Im Winter wenns draußen schön kalt ist.
Und man die Ausrede " Es ist zu kalt" benutzten kann um nicht raus zu müssen.


----------



## Kremlin (14. Juli 2010)

wetter spielt keine rolle.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Juli 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Im Winter wenns draußen schön kalt ist.
> Und man die Ausrede " Es ist zu kalt" benutzten kann um nicht raus zu müssen.



dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Im Winter wenns draußen schön kalt ist.
> Und man die Ausrede " Es ist zu kalt" benutzten kann um nicht raus zu müssen.


Hin der Hitze kannst du auch sagen "Ist mir zu warm" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (14. Juli 2010)

Während der 'Herbst-Depression' und den arschkalten Wintertagen find ich zocken (WoW vor allem) am besten. 
Im Sommer daheim im dunklen stickigen Zimmer zusitzen finde eher deprimierend.

Deshalb: 
Umso schlechter das Wetter umso größer das Vergnügen beim Zocken^^


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hin der Hitze kannst du auch sagen "Ist mir zu warm"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann kommt sowas wie Eis essen oder gar schwimmen xD nein finde im sommer draußen auch schöner aber bin genau der Meinung wie boonfish^^ aber sagte ich ja schon ganz oben :x


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2010)

Sagst du halt "ne ich will net ins Piss Becken, wo jeder 2er rein pisst" und zum eis "hatte heute schon 3" xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Juli 2010)

Mit einem Regenbogen im Rücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (14. Juli 2010)

rovdyr schrieb:


> definitiv bei schlechtem Wetter.






Breakyou schrieb:


> Im Winter wenns draußen schön kalt ist.
> Und man die Ausrede " Es ist zu kalt" benutzten kann um nicht raus zu müssen.



/dito^^


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Juli 2010)

Wetter egal.
Ich zock am liebsten nachts.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sagst du halt "ne ich will net ins Piss Becken, wo jeder 2er rein pisst" und zum eis "hatte heute schon 3" xD



Zum Thema Pissbecken kommt mir ne Southpark Folge in den Sinn die kann ich als Beweistheorie nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei tosendem Gewitter und Sturm.



... mit Regen der gegen die Fenster prasselt. Sturm muss nicht sein, da muss man das Fenster zumachen.. *g*


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... mit Regen der gegen die Fenster prasselt. Sturm muss nicht sein, da muss man das Fenster zumachen.. *g*



Müssen nicht... *g*


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juli 2010)

Spiele am liebsten bei schlechtem Wetter (wenn ich nicht draußen arbeiten kann -
oder Bekannte nicht anzutreffen sind) oder im Winter nach erledigten Dingen.
Bei heftigen Gewittern habe ich nur ungern den PC an, trotz dieser Sicherungssteckdosenleisten.
Wenn der Blitz einmal genau einschlägt, schützt auch nicht solch eine Steckdose.
Zudem mag der PC es nicht unbedingt, wenn die Stromzufuhr plötzlich abbricht.
Da können schonmal wichtige Daten verloren gehen.

greetz


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... mit Regen der gegen die Fenster prasselt. Sturm muss nicht sein, da muss man das Fenster zumachen.. *g*



Normal schon aber bei mir is das so ich hab nen schönes Fliegengitter am Fenster und das olle Teil hindert tatsächlich Regentropfen vorm eindringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur bei Hagel wirds etwas...nass


----------



## Perkone (14. Juli 2010)

Wetter is mir egal, obs nu winter is oder sommer, regnet oder sonstwas. Nur bei Gewittern zieh ich den Stecker raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Juli 2010)

Perkone schrieb:


> Nur bei Gewittern zieh ich den Stecker raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Luschies!

Ihr müsst das so timen, dass ihr genau in dem Moment in dem der Blitz bei euch einschlägt mit eurem Ele- Schami nen (Ketten)Blitz raushaut.
Die Blitzenergie geht dann in den PC über das Battlenet in WOW rein und euer Schami mach nen Crit da erzählt ihr euren Enkeln noch von!


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Luschies!
> 
> Ihr müsst das so timen, dass ihr genau in dem Moment in dem der Blitz bei euch einschlägt mit eurem Ele- Schami nen (Ketten)Blitz raushaut.
> Die Blitzenergie geht dann in den PC über das Battlenet in WOW rein und euer Schami mach nen Crit da erzählt ihr euren Enkeln noch von!



Made my Day...bzw night xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Juli 2010)

Bei jedem Wetter, das nacktes Zocken ermöglicht, ohne, dass es zu kalt wird. Kleidung lenkt zu stark vom Spielerlebnis ab.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juli 2010)

Das Wetter ist egal, ich zocke mit reinem Gewissen ;D Sprich nachts oder wenn ich nicht ausgeh


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Spiele am liebsten bei schlechtem Wetter (wenn ich nicht draußen arbeiten kann -
> oder Bekannte nicht anzutreffen sind) oder im Winter nach erledigten Dingen.
> Bei heftigen Gewittern habe ich nur ungern den PC an, trotz dieser Sicherungssteckdosenleisten.
> Wenn der Blitz einmal genau einschlägt, schützt auch nicht solch eine Steckdose.
> ...




absolutes sign...der Beitrag hätte von mir sein können


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2010)

Mir relativ egal welches wetter ist ich wär schon mal wieder froh wenn ich ein spiel finden würde das es wert ist gespielt zu werden -.-

btw: Kitten geile scheiße nackig auf dem lederstuhl hocken und dann wenn man aufsteht hört sichs an wie son pömpel für verstopfte klos XD PLOP dem dann natürlich so ein geräusch vorangeht wie bei einem klettverschluss wenn sich der nackte arsch wenn auch wiederwillig vom leder trennt 
hmmmmm


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Mir relativ egal welches wetter ist ich wär schon mal wieder froh wenn ich ein spiel finden würde das es wert ist gespielt zu werden -.-
> 
> btw: Kitten geile scheiße nackig auf dem lederstuhl hocken und dann wenn man aufsteht hört sichs an wie son pömpel für verstopfte klos XD PLOP dem dann natürlich so ein geräusch vorangeht wie bei einem klettverschluss wenn sich der nackte arsch wenn auch wiederwillig vom leder trennt
> hmmmmm



hört sich an als ob du dich damit gut auskennst Lordi


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hört sich an als ob du dich damit gut auskennst Lordi






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2010)

Das Wetter spielt keine Rolle - Hauptsache abends und unter der Woche.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2010)

Kann bei Gewittern nicht zocken, Inet kackt regelmäßig bei Blitzen ab.


----------



## Dominau (15. Juli 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Während der 'Herbst-Depression' und den arschkalten Wintertagen find ich zocken (WoW vor allem) am besten.
> Im Sommer daheim im dunklen stickigen Zimmer zusitzen finde eher deprimierend.
> 
> Deshalb:
> Umso schlechter das Wetter umso größer das Vergnügen beim Zocken^^



Genau meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schööön die Heizung an, warmes Getränk süffeln und dabei zocken.


----------



## Laxera (16. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Ich würde da zocken aber hab da irgendwie Angst um meinen Rechner Oo



^^ deshalb hat mein rechner (also der PC selbst, die monitore und die festplatten) 3 fach surge-protection (3 steckerleisten die das haben - die sind auch voll, mit weniger teurem equipment natürlich z.B. drucker, soundsystem (ur-altes teil) etc.)

naja wann spiele ich, vom wetter her...:

oft....am liebsten aber:

bei gewitter (einfach nur nice wenn es da rummst), im winter, bei regen etc.

mfg Lax
ps: aber auch wenn es wirklich heiß ist (ventilator steht meist beim schreibtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^)


----------



## charly-sue (16. Juli 2010)

wenns total fest regnet oder schneeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
dann machts so richtig spass drinnen zu sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (16. Juli 2010)

bei Schnee & großer Kälte.


----------



## Imbads (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn's stürmisch ist und viel regnet, dann am besten noch ein Kakao mit Marshmallows und gute Musik! so lässt es sich spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei tosendem Gewitter und Sturm.



best!


----------



## Alion (23. Juli 2010)

Bei mir ist das nicht Wetterabhängig. Ich zocke wenn ich lust dazu hab, egal ob er regnet oder die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Tilbie (23. Juli 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das nicht Wetterabhängig. Ich zocke wenn ich lust dazu hab, egal ob er regnet oder die Sonne scheint.



Is bei mir genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkcava (24. Juli 2010)

Solange es nicht so heiß wie in den letzten Wochen ist, ist mir das Wetter so ziemlich egal.


----------

